#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Adding record to table based on combo box selection

## jcarstens

I am just getting my feet wet in Access.  I have two tables and one form.  In the form I have a combo box which holds selections from one table.  I would like users to be able to choose a selection from the combo box the enter a entry in the following field.  When clicking save I would like this field plus the ID of the item selected in the combo box stored in a table.  

I am attaching an example as it is far easier to show than explain.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!

I am using Access 2007

----------


## ExlGuru

Here is the code for adding a record to the table just try this may be helpful for you..




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


On the Form Open of Task I have the following code

P


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


On the task form I have the following save and close button




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

